# Virtual Background / Fake Chroma Key Effect



## rjparker (Jun 20, 2020)

Hi,

I'm looking at using OBS to record picture-in-picture screencasts with a view of the presenter over the top of an application. I wondered whether there is any way in OBS to remove the background of the presenter without the use of a green screen?

The likes of Zoom and Microsoft Teams can do a similar effect which is presumably achieved through AI constantly detecting the outlines of your head and shoulders and masking out the background.

Is there any feature or plugin available in OBS that can offer this functionality? The reason I ask is that I'm trying to develop guidance for other people I work with and it's unlikely that everyone will be able to get a green screen.

Thanks,

Ross


----------



## My Living Room: Live! (Jun 20, 2020)

We use  XSplit VCam for this purpose. Works great with OBS!


----------



## rjparker (Jun 20, 2020)

My Living Room: Live! said:


> We use  XSplit VCam for this purpose. Works great with OBS!


Thanks, I'll check that out.


----------



## indolering (Mar 1, 2021)

I formulated this into an ideas.obsproject.com post, go vote there if you want to see this in mainline OBS!


----------

